# Minuet



## jasperjames (Jun 2, 2021)

Short piece for string quartet...enjoy!


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 3, 2021)

@jasperjames 

Sounds great! Really lovely composition  

I don't know if that was the intention, the structure is a bit undefined in the middle, the melody just flows and flows, and doesn't seem to take a break and finish a musical thought. Maybe it was a creative choice, but I felt a bit confused in the middle.

At moments it sounds like a live recording to me, and then it reveals some subtle robotic-ness. I just don't know, and really curious what library that it?


----------



## jasperjames (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks Ivan for listening! Very happy to hear you enjoyed it. 

The middle section is intended to be a single extended thought as you suggest. This was done to offset the rather strict formality of the beginning/ending sections. As the minuet/dance progresses, the dancers lose themselves a bit! I love it when music turns into a dream. 

There is indeed some lack of naturalness in the way I used Noteperformer and Dorico to achieve the results - I did not micro-manage the "recording" in any other way - but initially I would rather get the notes right than get the performance right. Sometimes after recording I'll get irritated with the performance and redo some of it. However, normally I find that process is not really beneficial because it takes too much effort, and in any event the music should to a certain degree speak for itself. Like many others I do find though that Noteperformer makes it possible to get reasonable results out of strings with minimal effort. 

However, in direct contradiction to some of the above, I am interested in hearing your summary thoughts, if you want to share any, on how you achieve greater naturalness out of string libraries!

Thanks again

jasperjames


----------



## youngpokie (Jun 5, 2021)

jasperjames said:


> how you achieve greater naturalness out of string libraries!


Oh boy can I relate to this question. My suggestion would be to look into articulations you have available. For example the piece seems to be played with the same detache the entire time. However already in the first bar, the B and D would probably sound better with a staccato-type articulation. The mini-run around the cadence might have more playfulness with a sautille, there are a few places that seems to ask for cantilena type legato, etc. 

What could really help is listening to a favorite quartet with a mental focus on playing styles and trying to block the melody and harmony out of focus as much as possible. 

Lovely piece, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jasperjames (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow - great advice! I'm only a poor pianist so all of this is very helpful! Thanks much.


----------

